# Help



## Tiffanyndavid (Mar 11, 2013)

I need help identifying these as well


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

dont know what they are but they are as cute as hell.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

They are pretty stinkin' adorable!! My *guess* might be Ameraucana, but it's just a shot in the dark. Where did you get them?


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

Adorable, but no clue what else.


----------



## Tiffanyndavid (Mar 11, 2013)

I got them at the feed store, they are so precious!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Call the feed store?


----------



## Tiffanyndavid (Mar 11, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Call the feed store?


They had no idea because people had mixed them up. Ugh


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

But don't they have to be limited to at least a few breeds? Like - they can only be 5 different kinds?


----------



## Tiffanyndavid (Mar 11, 2013)

Ameraucana but it doesn't look like the other ones. The other one someone gave us because they didn't want it. I don't really care either way, I just love those little babies!!


----------



## KalikoFarms (Aug 21, 2012)

Your chick is called a "duck wing" pattern. One looks like a silver DW and one looks like maybe a gold DW. Chances are if you or whoever you got them from purchased them from a hatchery they are Americana's. This picture is of an adult gold DW Araucana roo and one of his offspring. The roo isnt a good example but its all I have now. There should be more gold on his neck feathers and the wings should have more color. Just trying to help.


----------



## MistyV (Mar 20, 2013)

The first one looks like a silver Ameraucana. This is a pic of mine.


----------



## Tiffanyndavid (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you!! It is going to be a beauty if it looks like yours!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

you will have a much better idea in about 6 weeks!!!


----------



## Tiffanyndavid (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for your help!! You're the best!


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

Actually, chances are good if you got them at the feed store they are not purebred Ameraucanas, they are Easter Eggers. Highly unlikely that a hatchery would have purebred Ameraucanas, or that a feed store would. But EE's are great fun, and lay lovely colored eggs. Enjoy your "mystery chicks!"


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Tiffanyndavid said:


> I need help identifying these as well
> 
> View attachment 6180
> 
> ...


Half the fun is just letting them grow up and see what they end up being!!! Good luck and keep us posted!!!


----------

